# Southern Orange County anyone?



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I see a lot of cyclist around. I'm a newbie myself, been riding for about 2 months. Riding by yourself is fine but sometimes it would be nice to have someone to ride with. 19 with a Trek 1500  I live in Laguna Niguel. 

My usual route is PCH to main beach or farther in Newport. If I'm going for a quick ride I go on a trail along Aliso Creek. I do 20-30 mile rides. Nothing too intense...

Any recommendations for routes otherwise? PCH is a bit crazy/scary but extremely fun on the weekends.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ride down Camino Capistrano into SJC; pick up the bike path that runs alongside the creek (can't think of the street name, but it's the traffic light north of the Mission; go west until there's a "T" intersection, then go south until you hit the path). You can go down to Dana Point and turn around, or continue south on PCH through San Clemente as far as the north edge of Pendleton.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah. A friend was telling me about a trail to San Onofre ( sp? ) Is that it?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Yeah, there's a route you can pick up near the path to Trestles Beach, that goes past the nuclear power plant and then into the state park; you can go all the way through the park, past all the camping/day use spots, and continue south beyond the point where auto traffic is prohibited. The route goes under I-5 near the vista point, and continues down to Las Pulgas Rd; from there you either turn around or ride on the shoulder of the freeway down to Oceanside, as you can no longer ride through Pendleton.


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> Yeah, there's a route you can pick up near the path to Trestles Beach, that goes past the nuclear power plant and then into the state park; you can go all the way through the park, past all the camping/day use spots, and continue south beyond the point where auto traffic is prohibited. The route goes under I-5 near the vista point, and continues down to Las Pulgas Rd; from there you either turn around or ride on the shoulder of the freeway down to Oceanside, as you can no longer ride through Pendleton.


Golden latern to the Harbor is good also. The road is Del Obispo where you can catch the creek trail into DOHO. 

The trail to the frontage road past the power plant is the trail where all the surfers walk down west of the 5. Just follow bike signs.

Note: Pendleton is OPEN to bikes with valid ID. Only exceptions are during heightened security and big military excersice days.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_Note: Pendleton is OPEN to bikes with valid ID. Only exceptions are during heightened security and big military excersice days._

Really? I hadn't heard that, but it's great news. Any idea how you can determine in advance if it's going to be one of those military exercise days?


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> _Note: Pendleton is OPEN to bikes with valid ID. Only exceptions are during heightened security and big military excersice days._
> 
> Really? I hadn't heard that, but it's great news. Any idea how you can determine in advance if it's going to be one of those military exercise days?



No way to know other then calling the MP's there. 

I would say the weekends and wednsday mornings are good. I know of a very fast group the start in Oceanside around 830am and goes through every week, the weekends are always filled with riders going both ways.

Worst case is you get to a gate and the Guard say no way SUCKA.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I was looking at the USMC Pendleton website yesterday, and it said it's open to cyclists at the main gate, riding to points north--nothing about southbound access, which is what I need, as I'd be coming from Capistrano on the way down to San Diego.


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> I was looking at the USMC Pendleton website yesterday, and it said it's open to cyclists at the main gate, riding to points north--nothing about southbound access, which is what I need, as I'd be coming from Capistrano on the way down to San Diego.


The gate off Las Pulgas is OK also. I have gone through it a number of times on Wed and Weekends.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Cool! Thanks for the info.


----------

